# Its been a good week!



## bikesnbuses (Oct 3, 2010)

Haven't gotten this many bikes in 1 week..well..ever..Got these though Craigslist and a lead,plus (not picured) a partially blacked out (mid 40's?)lightweight Roadmaster


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Oct 3, 2010)

Is the girls bike a columbia?


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 3, 2010)

Great week?  BTW, are you running a bikes wanted ad on CL or just responding to what's for sale?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice vintage tin!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice, the ladies Shelby is sweet.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 3, 2010)

so your the one that picked up the shelby


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 3, 2010)

if you decide to part it out I could really use the chainguard


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 4, 2010)

Im hopefully going to make the Shelby my daughters bike.Meaning,I dont know if she'll like riding it,it is only 1 speed


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 4, 2010)

SailorMac said:


> Great week?  BTW, are you running a bikes wanted ad on CL or just responding to what's for sale?




Seriously? I get virtually nothing from the WTB ad...seriously..unless youre into English 3 speeds.same with the VW stuff,I really dont get much of a response(more than the bike stuff)


----------



## spook1s (Oct 4, 2010)

What kind of VW stuff you looking for?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 4, 2010)

Mostly pre-1968 bus stuff(split windshield)  Thanks,Jeff


----------



## spook1s (Oct 4, 2010)

I tried sending you a PM. I've got some things you might be interested in...

you should PM your e-mail address and I can send you more info.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 4, 2010)

Email via the CABE sent!My email address is; bikesnbuses@yahoo.com  Heres the lightweight Road Master .Im parting it out(Chain and grips on my Elgin) and pedals gone..


----------



## kyle (Oct 12, 2010)

boy this thread died...  I was hoping to read something good.


----------



## Bikephreak (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice... The Columbia looks like it could get fixed up into a rider. I looked at one similar last year, but it was a bit too far gone for me...


----------



## Bikephreak (Oct 12, 2010)

So what is the status of the Roadmaster? It makes me think about a nice project for this winter... I am pretty curious. What do you have left & what do you want for it? My email is bikephreakAThotmailDOTcom or send a pm.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 12, 2010)

Im Columbia is for sale (locally preferred..)and the Road Master is sold pending shipping cost(I need a box to confirm size,I SHOULD have the average bike box size memorized  )


----------

